

New Android malware uses Google Play icon, conducts DDoS attacks and more - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/12/27/new-android-malware-uses-google-play-icon-to-trick-users-conduct-ddos-attacks-and-send-spam-texts/

======
scorpioxy
I've worked for a few months investigating malware on mobile platforms(Android
specifically) so this is interesting to me. Interesting because most DDOS
threats from botnets on mobiles weren't a big deal since the platforms were so
limited. Now the technology is catching up(quad core phones!) but you'd need a
LOT of zombies to damage a network using just phones.

Though I suspect like previous botnets before it, this would be used to steal
information such as bank OTPs or the like.

This is a very hot topic for research right now.

------
yanw
Blogspam FUD mongering.

